

Need help for school project ASP.NET - kejnav
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/30361278/asp-net-on-mac-osx-build-failed-are-you-missing-an-assembly-reference

======
kejnav
Need to make a project for school in ASP.NET but I can't do a build on my mac.
The deadline is closing up slowly, so I thought maybe I can seek for an answer
here.

Thank you, Cheers.

